# will 7900 shifters work with 7800 derailleurs



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

or will I have to change a few more things?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't used 7900, so I am just speaking off of hearsay. Shimano has presented 7900 as largely incompatable with it's other groupsets, so I think that I would be afraid to mix and match with 7900. 

http://dirt-boy.blogspot.com/2008/03/2009-dura-ace-7900-news.html

The word on the street is that 7900 is a super finicky system that requires uber-precise tuning, so unless you are willing to dish out for the entire system, I would just leave it alone. 

The 7900 shifters look good, in my opinion. I was tempted by them when they came out because of this, but even many top tier pros rejected them in favor of their old 7800's, and I understand that this was due mainly to their inability to function properly with anything other than 7900 Dura Ace parts. If their function exceeds the use of Carlos Sastre and Thor Hushovd, then it's function certainly exceeds my use. 

That being said, I am a person that is very satisfied with the 7700/6600 mix that I run on my road bike. If that sounds ridiculous to you, then disregard everything that I just said. 

-Chris-


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Rear yes, front absolutely not. 
And when you set up the front derailleur, leave a ridiculous amount of slack in the cable. Almost enough slack that the cable flops around. If you set up the 7900 front the way any other front derailleur is set up it will not work properly.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

looks like Ill leave it alone


----------

